# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Mutton flaps: Cooking advice needed

## hunter308

Got a couple in the freezer that I got with a couple of mutton packs I bought a while back any tips on cooking these things as I have never cooked mutton flaps before and no I won't give em to the bloody dog so don't even suggest it.

----------


## veitnamcam

Drop in in to your local butcher with some venison shoulders and get him to make some sausages

----------


## P38

> Drop in in to your local butcher with some venison shoulders and get him to make some sausages


What VC said.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Angus_A

You can make a stuffing for it (whatever you enjoy best in lamb) put some big spoonfuls of it on one side and roll it up, makes a great roast. 
Make sure you trim some of the fat off though. 
Other than that it makes excellent sausage meat as veitnamcam said.

----------


## Toby

Feed it to the cat!!!! You said dog. But what vc or the chef said. Sounds nice stuffing then roast it.

----------


## P38

> You can make a stuffing for it (whatever you enjoy best in lamb) put some big spoonfuls of it on one side and roll it up, makes a great roast. 
> Make sure you trim some of the fat off though. 
> Other than that it makes excellent sausage meat as veitnamcam said.


Kinda like Colonial Goose.

----------


## Spook

What Angus said...be sure to remove the bits of bone the lazy butchers leave in

----------


## veitnamcam

And on the not feeding it to the dogs theme.........

I once (and not long ago) fed my two big black dogs prime venison steak for 4 days till pay went in.

It shit me, no bones, no biscuits ,no sausages,no patties,no mince,no money and nothing else in the freezer,Obviously I didn't feed em backsteak but still!

----------


## Barefoot

Like Angus said, stuff, roll, roast. Low temp, then grill at the very end to get that crispy top.

----------


## veitnamcam

If you cant be arsed with a stuffing try this

http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...ed-roast-7986/

----------


## hunter308

Thanks guys for the ideas yeah if I had venni in the freezer then I would use it for sausage ingredient but I have none sadly but like the idea of rolled roast though.

----------


## Gibo

Sorry mate no clue what to do with mutton flaps but pretty handy around a pair of beef curtains!! :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

> Sorry mate no clue what to do with mutton flaps but pretty handy around a pair of beef curtains!!


I prefer piss flaps myself

----------


## Spudattack

Butcher Mate of mine smokes them, they come out like bacon.

----------


## Maca49

Mutton ham is really nice

----------


## sakokid

Nah... only way to do them is to stuff it then roll them. put a sharp stick thru the middle then roast slowly until done. bloody nice. good the next day sliced up on bread for work lunches...for those of you that work :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Nah... only way to do them is to stuff it then roll them. put a sharp stick thru the middle then roast slowly until done. bloody nice. good the next day sliced up on bread for work lunches...for those of you that work


And here i was thinking only the lads in the south island knew their way around a sheeps flaps!

----------


## Dundee

Add the mutton flap to any game m,eat :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## gadgetman

> Add the mutton flap to any game m,eat


+1

I added some lamb/hogget flaps to venison front leg/shoulder and roasted together as a way to add moisture to the venison. I'd do that again in a flash, ... oh wait a minute, ... I did, ... to the other front leg/shoulder.

----------


## Rushy

> And here i was thinking only the lads in the south island knew their way around a sheeps flaps!


Hear them SI blokes tell the story, it is only us that have that knowledge Gibo.  I don't believe them of course.

----------


## 308

This one is a goodie for BBQ lamb flaps - should be similar

Barbeque Lamb Belly The Slow Way

----------

